# Chamber of Reflection



## Winter (Feb 28, 2021)

The E.C. Lodge I belong to uses a CoR and it is a powerful experience for the new candidate.  You can see the effect it has on them afterwards.  I wish more US Lodges would bring the practice back.

"The Chamber of Reflection: A Revitalized and Misunderstood Masonic Practice" by Roberto Sanchez
https://www.thesquaremagazine.com/m...AdyAaKz3nhb13T3L3vd_fVJIWBA3hQ0NP85OYU1dBzizQ


----------



## Mike Martin (Mar 5, 2021)

Winter said:


> The E.C. Lodge I belong to uses a CoR and it is a powerful experience for the new candidate.


EC Lodges are not able to use the French innovation known as "Chambers of Reflection".

In fact having just looked back I can now see that you are NOT a member of an EC Lodge at all. For your information, in a Masonic context "EC Lodge" is the designation given to an English Constitution Lodge working under a District or Inspectorate outside of the British Isles (Ireland uses IC and Scotland uses SC). You are actually a member of a WI Lodge that uses the Emulation version (one of many versions used) of the Ceremonies NOT the same thing at all.

Also you need to talk to the webmaster of your Lodge and the Lodge historian as your website needs a correction, it states:
*Today, Benjamin Franklin Lodge #83 uses the Emulation Ritual, a form of Masonic Ritual common to lodges of American Revolution times *and is in regular use today in England.
The Emulation version of the Ceremonies came about after the union of the Premier Grand Lodge with the Antients GL and didn't exist before 1813 as it was a combination of the workings of those 2 bodies which of course makes it quite impossible to have been around during the American Revolution ( 1765 - 1783). This will give you some genuine information on the Emulation workings: https://emulationloi.org/history/


----------



## Winter (Mar 5, 2021)

Mike Martin said:


> EC Lodges are not able to use the French innovation known as "Chambers of Reflection".
> 
> In fact having just looked back I can now see that you are NOT a member of an EC Lodge at all. For your information, in a Masonic context "EC Lodge" is the designation given to an English Constitution Lodge working under a District or Inspectorate outside of the British Isles (Ireland uses IC and Scotland uses SC). You are actually a member of a WI Lodge that uses the Emulation version (one of many versions used) of the Ceremonies NOT the same thing at all.



Actually, in the American vernacular an EC Lodge is NOT an English Constitution Lodge.  It is the acronym for a European Concept Lodge as laid out by the Masonic Restoration Society.  I am pretty sure I know what kind of Lodge I belong to.


----------



## Winter (Mar 5, 2021)

Mike Martin said:


> EC Lodges are not able to use the French innovation known as "Chambers of Reflection".
> 
> Also you need to talk to the webmaster of your Lodge and the Lodge historian as your website needs a correction, it states:
> *Today, Benjamin Franklin Lodge #83 uses the Emulation Ritual, a form of Masonic Ritual common to lodges of American Revolution times *and is in regular use today in England.
> The Emulation version of the Ceremonies came about after the union of the Premier Grand Lodge with the Antients GL and didn't exist before 1813 as it was a combination of the workings of those 2 bodies which of course makes it quite impossible to have been around during the American Revolution ( 1765 - 1783). This will give you some genuine information on the Emulation workings: https://emulationloi.org/history/



The Emulation Rite agreed upon was not invented out of whole cloth in 1813, rather it unified the existing rites used from what I have read, it was mainly the form of the Ancients that were used.  So much of the form of the Emulation Rite was already being practiced during the period of the American Revolution since the Ancients were chartering Lodges here.  Not to mention that the Emulation Rite today even is much closer to the Freemasonry of that period than is the the modern Preston Webb style is in most of America.  So there is nothing i need to contact my webmaster correct.


----------



## Mike Martin (Mar 6, 2021)

Winter said:


> Actually, in the American vernacular an EC Lodge is NOT an English Constitution Lodge.  It is the acronym for a European Concept Lodge as laid out by the Masonic Restoration Society.  I am pretty sure I know what kind of Lodge I belong to.


I bet that if you ask your Grand Secretary he will confirm that you are a WI Lodge and that an EC Lodge as understood by Grand Lodges (including Europe) around the world are English Constitution Lodges. Maybe you should spell out that you mean "European Concept" Lodge as that will help brethren understand that you're not talking about an English Constitution Lodge.

By Masonic Restoration Society I think you mean the Foundation? If so I note that your Lodge doesn't seem to be on the list of Lodges that have signed up to its precepts so I'm unclear why you would refer to it regarding the creation of a new descriptor for your Lodge. Just to highlight that it refers to the Lodges that do sign up as "TO Lodges" which is "Traditional Observance Lodges".


----------



## Mike Martin (Mar 6, 2021)

Winter said:


> The Emulation Rite agreed upon was not invented out of whole cloth in 1813, rather it unified the existing rites used from what I have read, it was mainly the form of the Ancients that were used.  So much of the form of the Emulation Rite was already being practiced during the period of the American Revolution since the Ancients were chartering Lodges here.  Not to mention that the Emulation Rite today even is much closer to the Freemasonry of that period than is the the modern Preston Webb style is in most of America.  So there is nothing i need to contact my webmaster correct.


I'm not trying to argue but trying to enlighten, it's in the same category as people who write/talk about the United Grand Lodge of England before 1813, totally impossible and causes the author/speaker to lose credibility with their audience.


----------



## Winter (Mar 6, 2021)

Mike Martin said:


> I bet that if you ask your Grand Secretary he will confirm that you are a WI Lodge and that an EC Lodge as understood by Grand Lodges (including Europe) around the world are English Constitution Lodges. Maybe you should spell out that you mean "European Concept" Lodge as that will help brethren understand that you're not talking about an English Constitution Lodge.
> 
> By Masonic Restoration Society I think you mean the Foundation? If so I note that your Lodge doesn't seem to be on the list of Lodges that have signed up to its precepts so I'm unclear why you would refer to it regarding the creation of a new descriptor for your Lodge. Just to highlight that it refers to the Lodges that do sign up as "TO Lodges" which is "Traditional Observance Lodges".



We are a Wisconsin Lodge working in the Emulation Rite and founded as an EC Lodge and all involved, including our Grand Lodge, understand that acronym to mean European Concept.  I m one of the 25 founding members of Benjamin Franklin No.83 and i can tell you this as a fact.  An EC Lodge is similar to, but not exactly, a Traditional Observance Lodge.  We are not bound to just the MRF's vision (yes I used the wrong word, thank you for correcting me) but rather take traditions and practices from many different European jurisdictions as well as taking practices from the Masonic Restoration Foundation.  Our first WM brought us many customs from Germany, like our bijoux.  And our first SW, from Ireland, brought traditions from his home.  We are not the only Lodge to do so as there are several in the US now.  One need not be on the list of TO Lodges to refer to them as an inspiration as well as consider ourselves part of their network of Lodges working on bringing more traditional practices back to American Freemasonry. 

Since this bothers you so much let me help you out in that nobody, I mean nobody, in he US talks about English Constitution.  The initials EC mean exactly nothing to 99% of Freemasons here.  I can assure with absolute certainty that it is not causing any confusion whatsoever.  Anyone who visits our Lodge gets a complete explanation and understanding of the meaning.

http://www.masonicdictionary.com/european.html



Mike Martin said:


> I'm not trying to argue but trying to enlighten, it's in the same category as people who write/talk about the United Grand Lodge of England before 1813, totally impossible and causes the author/speaker to lose credibility with their audience.



And since we are working on the same lack of information, it is not incorrect for our Lodge to say that the Freemasonry our Lodge practices is close to that of the American Revolution period, as it is no doubt closer to the Freemasonry of that period than the average American Masonic experience today.


----------



## YHWH (Mar 6, 2021)

Gli inglesi talora sono autocelebrativi e permalosi


----------



## Winter (Mar 6, 2021)

YHWH said:


> Gli inglesi talora sono autocelebrativi e permalosi



Sorry, I don't speak Italian.  Did Google translate that correctly? lol

"The British are sometimes self-congratulatory and touchy."


----------



## YHWH (Mar 7, 2021)

Yessssss


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Mar 7, 2021)

YHWH said:


> Gli inglesi talora sono autocelebrativi e permalosi



I'm sure we can keep the conversation above attaching derogatory attributes to nationalities.


----------



## Mike Martin (Mar 7, 2021)

Well that certainly told me, sorry for interrupting.


----------



## SeekerDownunder (Mar 12, 2021)

Winter said:


> The E.C. Lodge I belong to uses a CoR and it is a powerful experience for the new candidate.  You can see the effect it has on them afterwards.  I wish more US Lodges would bring the practice back.
> 
> "The Chamber of Reflection: A Revitalized and Misunderstood Masonic Practice" by Roberto Sanchez
> https://www.thesquaremagazine.com/m...AdyAaKz3nhb13T3L3vd_fVJIWBA3hQ0NP85OYU1dBzizQ



Having experienced an AASR first degree exemplification, I agree with your comment on the impact of the CoR.


----------



## Matt L (Apr 9, 2021)

We use the CoR in the Commandery, Order of the Temple.


----------



## Canadian Paul (Apr 13, 2021)

While the use of the initials "EC" to mean "English Constitution" ( ie the UGLE) may be unfamiliar to American ( and many Canadian) Freemasons it would certainly have that meaning in those many countries where there are lodges in these countries belonging to the English, Scotties and Irish Grand Lodges ( and often, as well, an indigenous Grand Lodge, all mutually recognising each other).


----------



## Winter (Apr 19, 2021)

Canadian Paul said:


> While the use of the initials "EC" to mean "English Constitution" ( ie the UGLE) may be unfamiliar to American ( and many Canadian) Freemasons it would certainly have that meaning in those many countries where there are lodges in these countries belonging to the English, Scotties and Irish Grand Lodges ( and often, as well, an indigenous Grand Lodge, all mutually recognising each other).


Well, it's easy enough to clear up through context or the statement that EC as discussed in this thread refers to European Concept as opposed to English Constitution.  

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloke (May 10, 2021)

Winter said:


> Well, it's easy enough to clear up through context or the statement that EC as discussed in this thread refers to European Concept as opposed to English Constitution.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Gotchya

If I saw "EC" I would always read it as English Constitution.  I would imagine the Bro who is credited with that masonic dictionary article - RWBro Kent Henderson, would probably think the same... 

But if you said a MRF lodge or a MRF inspired Lodge, I know exactly what you were talking about 

Now where is that thread on Masonic Acronyms I started ages ago


----------

